# Sticky  My Outdoor Set Up



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

There was somebody asking on another forum so I thought I would share here too.

Maybe these will help some folks.

Here's a kennel right after I put it together.









Then I build a fence floor and add the sections to help keep the gravel in place when I add it.


























Then cover it all with gravel










If you look real close you can see the welded wire that covers the top. I use a 2x4 across the middle to support the fencing. It also makes it easy to put tarps across the top for shade. 










Then of course a nice dog house is always essential.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks for posting this , I have a dog run sililar to your kennel and its got a roof and is really sturdy but We do have to fill n holes being dug around the base , that fence idea with gravel ontop would be the perfect solution.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice set up!!! You should post up the dog mobile pics as well that was pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for posting this.
i vote we sticky this thread?
great build man, very handy!


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Nizmo. I might add I also add a 2nd latch to the doors. One is a little under eye level and the other is little below knee level. Makes the door very solid. I also want to say that fence flooring is nailed onto that wood frame from the bottom with U shaped nails.


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Nice set up!!! You should post up the dog mobile pics as well that was pretty freaking awesome!


 I have added a few more features since the last pics I posted on the other forum. I will get some pics of it in use this weekend and post them on Monday 

I have been very pleased so far the 2 times I used it going to shows.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool Beans! I think that thing is awesome!! Can't wait to see the new tweaks! Good luck at the upcoming show!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That dog house is the same design that I always wanted to build for my dogs. Thanks for sharing this, B.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hey i dont have access to make this thread a sticky (if the OP doesnt mind).
can some one else?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Boogieman said:


> Thanks Nizmo. I might add I also add a 2nd latch to the doors. One is a little under eye level and the other is little below knee level. Makes the door very solid. I also want to say that fence flooring is nailed onto that wood frame from the bottom with U shaped nails.


thats probably one of the best set up's i've seen. you can tell you went the extra 10 miles in creating a set up, even if you have an excape artist 
but really, mad props bro.
+1


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> That dog house is the same design that I always wanted to build for my dogs. Thanks for sharing this, B.


No problem. Here's the plans to the dog house for everybody also. 

Dog House Blue Prints


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice Boogie! Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very neat setup!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thread stickied, but I moved it to the Do-It-Yourself section, because that seemed appropriate.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweet dog house  Nice set up.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dang B this is awesome I do remember seeing pics of this before, and lol at the escape artist. I may have to hit you up when I get my yard for more directions, lol. hahaha I am a true blonde sometimes  Thanks for sharing


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

thats a nice as setup mate well done did u make that cage or buy it?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice and clean indeed!!! Great set up!!! :clap:


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

aussie monster pitt said:


> thats a nice as setup mate well done did u make that cage or buy it?


I bought the 10x10 kennel and did the fence flooring and the welded wire top myself.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Really nice set up.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

Boogieman said:


> I bought the 10x10 kennel and did the fence flooring and the welded wire top myself.


did a real good job mate she looks nice nd sturdy


----------



## kenmoore (Sep 1, 2009)

this looks great!!! i have 2 of these 10x10 kennels and just have the shavings they sell at lowes in the bottom.thisis an exact vision of what i want to do with my kennels.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

We use the same design for our dog house. Our's isn't outside for a huge chunk of time, but IF something happened this is the house to have during the cold of winter or heat of summer! Love the kennel set up! Stroke of genius using framing on the inside of the frame to keep gravel from shifting, and a H+ll of a lot easier than digging down and back filling-LOL


----------



## kingnba6 (Jan 31, 2013)

nice setup. what are the dimensions on that dog house? how old is your dog right now?


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

he posted the plans for the kennel on the 1st page didn't he


----------



## Athos Sirshire (May 3, 2014)

This was very helpful , thank you !


----------



## CDpettransport (May 7, 2014)

Nice set-up you got there


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

How do you build this dog house, I would love to build one for my dog, im converting her to being outside all the time because of the way she acts when she is inside and she is to rough with my moms small dog


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

PitbullChick13 said:


> How do you build this dog house, I would love to build one for my dog, im converting her to being outside all the time because of the way she acts when she is inside and she is to rough with my moms small dog


Here is how......



Boogieman said:


>


Thank Boogie!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, I for one needed and appreciate this!


----------

